# [Heisec] WoW-Hack: Massensterben in Azeroth



## Newsfeed (8 Oktober 2012)

Hackern ist es durch das Ausnutzen einer Lücke in World of Warcraft gelungen, auf mehreren Servern massenhaft Spieler- und Nichtspieler-Charaktere zu töten. Blizzard hat die Lücke inzwischen geschlossen und bittet um Mithilfe bei seiner Untersuchung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

